
Is There a Need for a Free Evernote and Medium and Social Network? - Sunrostern
https://www.viewert.com
======
PaulHoule
Nope.

If you're not paying than you are the product.

We need products that people pay for if we want any say in what kind of
products we get. It's that simple.

"Freedom is just another word for nothing left to lose"

